# Rotorstock today.



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Where were half the supposedly invited Star Cars?

Ie the Skylines and Norris EVO.

Bit ****ed off TBH, was under the impression all these mad cars were running, but not half the ones that were ment to.

3 fast Supras (The whifbits one, the orange one, and the silver one that managed a 10.9).
Fensport Corrola.
Dragon Rx7 (Wicked car :smokin: )
Ex-Norris Designs S13
And a couple other rapid Rx's, but not half what was supposedly goin  

They seemed to stick the "Star Car" stickers on pretty much anything, pretty ordinary cars.

Lots in the 11s, only saw one 10 by 4pm when we got bored n went.

A few GTRs, nothing mental tho, white one supposedly runing a T88 but not rilly performing.

Good day i guess, but still well dissapointed, esp at 18quid a person...

Only saw 1 fit bird, the Newera Imports one, and some fat legged mess in a lil dress giving out fliers....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Rocket Ronnie was going to be there - but i believe he's not very well ... and is unable to drive because of it (so i've heard anyway).


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

It was fookin shite IMO and defo not worth the bastid £18 entry fee   

And that bird on the Jap performance stand    somebody please do her a favour ....................  

Didnt even wait for the star car shoot out


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Starcar shootout was a fookin waste of time, esp as they stuck StarCar stickers on any old car as most the real star cars wernt even there...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

I didn't know you guys went.

Bumped into John, claire, Ant, Gez, Tony and M6Peg from the board.


I had a good day, nice to catch up with people and networking.


You could tell Clive and the MRC guys had put in alot of serious hard work and planning into Rotorstock. I think the celebrating of the rotary and the first Rotorstock was a success. Not really the organisers fault with the no show's.


----------



## R32 Godzilla! (Jan 29, 2004)

Well disapointed in todays show what a waste of 18 fookin quid!!   

they realy need to sort their act out at shakespeare raceway charging £18 per person thats daylight robbery no-wonder all the performance shows they hold there are shite nobody wants to pay them prices! its cheaper to drive all the way to santa-pod at least your garanteed a good turn-out!


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*i agree*

that 18.00 in was a very expense entry fee in , but on the up side i did get chance to run my car 15.00 for unlimited runs is alot cheaper than the pod.
Anyway i'm happy i did a 13.58940 second pass @113.26 mph in my lightly modded GTS-T. 
And bumped into Clare and John Plus others.....
And then got my ass kicked by a ORANGE SUPRA running about 200+ brake more than me..LOVL. But was fun...
But i've just popped my DRAG race cherry.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

well done to dude (silver supra) posting a 10.92 on his cars first shakedown runs. not bad for a scrapyard built car....  

well chuffed for him

lee


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I heard a little rumour the Norris Evo blew up last week?

Not sure if it's true or not though before I get quoted on it!!!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Sounds like I made the right choice by going to Elvington.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

£18 did seem a bit steep, other than that, it was OK I suppose


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*NOT BAD*

I had a good day chilled out.Ran the gtst.

And kept on dreaming of the 32


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

m6beg said:


> I had a good day chilled out.Ran the gtst.
> 
> And kept on dreaming of the 32


I was going to come and say hello mate , I was looking at your car as you waited to enter the 2 lanes in the middle of the grandstand but then something caught my attention


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Crap*

I went to this and I must say that it was a waste of time and money ( except for meeting the people I did ) 
Where were all thew big cars as promised in the promo of the event... had i known none of them would turn up I would not have bothered... very ****ed off as it cost me and the missus 36 quid to watch basically what happens aroud the normal roads round here...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*NO PROBLEM*

No problem Deano,i will meet you one day. :smokin: 

I did enjoy the day, but i was fcuked off when none of the big cars came,But they all have lives as well.  Got to get the gtr on the road quick. FCUK ME I COULD OF WON THAT.And that would of been the first and probally the last thing i could of won.

cheers m6beg :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## kammy007 (Jan 24, 2004)

*LOAD OF SH1TE*

Was very disapionted 2day, although I did enjoy watching fensports carolla!!

I was speaking 2 one of the organisers and he told me that Rocket Ron had done his crank in, Ron Kidel had blown his engine and Norris couldnt get his gear box in time!!  

Basically I think he was talking aloada rubbish!!!!

Nice meeting you 2day M6BEG!!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*YOU TOO*

You too,Fair play to you. :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Cheers m6beg


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

£18 was a bit steep must admit, but at least the facilities were a sight better than Santa Pod !!!

Could defenitely have done with a few more cars there, but then that may have only served to confuse the organisers further.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

kammy007 said:


> I was speaking 2 one of the organisers and he told me that Rocket Ron had done his crank in


Shows how much the organisers know then about the people they 'supposedly' said were coming/invited  . Would have been nice if they had invited him personally rather than using his name as advertising.

Glen


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

kammy007 said:


> I was speaking 2 one of the organisers and he told me that Rocket Ron had done his crank in, Ron Kidel had blown his engine and Norris couldnt get his gear box in time!!
> 
> Basically I think he was talking aloada rubbish!!!!


I have to agree with you there. If it's a poor show then admit it, don't blame others because you couldn't get some "star cars" there.

Overall very disdappointed. It's an event for participants - £33 to run as often as you like; not an event for spectators - £18 per person.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi chaps,
Me, Tony aka Mr GTR and Simon had cool day. I admit that it was a bit disapointing not to see the star cars we all know but i suppose thats the way the cookie crumbles. 
It was nice to meet M6BEG but didnt really meet the likes of DEANO,PMJ etc. Maybe next time.....
It was good to see the rotary cars do soo well.They have come a long way and they seem a tad more reliable   The skylines did OK, some real potential there especially the GTS-t's.......
£18 fee was a bit on the high side but would anyone have thought the same if ALL the star cars were there????

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

Yeah it werent a bad day at all though, although due to a heavy night out on Sunday I overslept and didnt leave home until gone 1pm !!

Got to the track at 3pm, got waved in through the gates (without having to pay..................RESULT) and met with the guys. Some cool cars but it was a shame not seeing all the top cars that were supposed to be there.

There were some very good times put it and i was impressed with the pace of the GTS-T's nice one lads !!


Cheers

Si


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

TOKYO said:


> Shows how much the organisers know then about the people they 'supposedly' said were coming/invited  . Would have been nice if they had invited him personally rather than using his name as advertising.
> 
> Glen


Thats very poor!!!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Hmm - looks like I made the right decision by going to a friend's barbecue at 3 and drinking all afternoon  

Don't feel very good today though


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Great track , good weather , yes had a chat with a couple of people , but i nearly had a stroke when I had to pay a small fortune for two days .The turn out was eh? small .Concidering I travelled down from scotland it was a bit "pish" but good to get away.I will hopefully meet more of you at future events.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Gez said:


> £18 fee was a bit on the high side but would anyone have thought the same if ALL the star cars were there????
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gerry


No I wouldnt , but as none of the TOP Cars that were supposed to have been confirmed turned up then it was a rip off IMO the only decent thing was the one run I got to see by the Fire Storm jet car 6.3 1/4 @ 247mph  :smokin: 

I enjoyed watching that old 66 beetle aswell and that old Celica that ran a couple of 9s  

But was it worth £18 ................ hell no


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Rotorstock*

Especially as the promo for the event made a big deal out of the "top cars" being there....


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Yeah its a shame that a few of the invited cars didnt turn up, but most the organisers were dissapointed too as they didnt even inform them that they wernt going to come and in a lot of cases were enthusiastic about running.

There was also a fair amount of prize money on offer, at least a couple of thousand for various things throughout the day so you would of thought this would attract people.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

If you were running it was a better deal than your average santapod RWYB as its much quieter and cant easy get 20+runs, rather than the 3 you usualy manage at a RWYB at the pod.

And the track and facilitys are much better too.

As a spectator it was a bit ****.
But as it was 8 of us a few crates of beer, it wasnt too bad, got a nice tan, lol


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Lucky it did not rain all day


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

I booked two weeks in advance, no tickets arrived, my name was'nt on there list at the gate, I'd repeatedly tried to phone, answering machine, no calls returned, mobile switched off, blame Lee. £35 for two days x 2 (me and the misses)plus £25 running fee, this disorganisation was with LA Performance. 
But at least I ran a 11.8, better than my last outing, but did'nt that Toyota fly, 11.1 what sort of car was that?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

SteveN said:


> ........... got a nice tan, lol


Hahaha me too Ive got a face like a beetroot


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

i decided to go as a last min thing and £18 was a joke to spectate. elvington and york are £7-£10 to spectate.

must say was impressed with the track setup looked best drag strip i have been to. but all tracks i have been to have disgusting toilets.

well done to john/dude for running a [email protected] in his supra. he did a crank in a few days before and managed to sort another dead engine that he stripped and built up in order to run at rotostock. he kicked ass. not bad for a car built in a scrap yard 

who needs rip off tuning companys


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments on the GTS-t. Kindly loaned to us by our man Steve Brooks, who in his words told me, "It's built to take abuse, use it for what it's supposed to" :smokin:  Posted 13.17 secs, although I think Steve's done better by sidestepping the clutch at 6K...
I wasn't quite as brutal, as it's his car, not mine  

For what it's worth, owners of the star cars that were supposed to turn up had each spoken with the organisers and said they'd turn up on the day. 

Our video producer (Steve Brooks) spoke with the owners of these invited cars a few days before and then heard from them that cranks / gearboxes / engines, etc. had blown on various cars. He asked them to let Clive know...

Only Gary Pashingham of GT-Art had the decency to call the organisers to apoligise and say he couldn't make it, as his new gearbox hadn't turned up yet from Aus. The rest didn't bother to send even an e-mail, apparently - so they'd been expected by the club to turn up. 

It wasn't Rotorstock's fault in any way many of the star cars didn't show. 
Worth remembering this was Rotorstock's first event - mistakes were made and learnt from. Next year, for example the club won't assume the venue owners will keep their promise of supplying a PA system for the club to use!
Bear in mind the event was mostly organised by Clive Haynsford, owner of the mellow yellow RX-7... He did it for the hell of it and spent almost a year organising the event, etc. MRC didn't make a penny, the track owner did. Rotorstock will be back next year bigger and better  

BTW, I have no connection with MRC, but just trying to tell it like it is.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Miguel - Newera said:


> For what it's worth, owners of the star cars that were supposed to turn up had each spoken with the organisers and said they'd turn up on the day.
> 
> BTW, I have no connection with MRC, but just trying to tell it like it is.


Hi Miguel.

Met up with Ronnie today and he has never even spoke to anyone from the Rotorstock event  . Just clearing this up  . 

So who was meant to go then that didn't turn up. Like you said a bit unfair to say you are going and then you don't.

Glen


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.mazdarotaryclub.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6750&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

http://www.mazdarotaryclub.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6764

If you read here, you'll see what Clive and Lisa of MRC posted.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Miguel - Newera said:


> http://www.mazdarotaryclub.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6750&perpage=15&pagenumber=1
> 
> http://www.mazdarotaryclub.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6764
> 
> If you read here, you'll see what Clive and Lisa of MRC posted.


Still none the wiser regarding who didn't do what  .

Was the event being filmed for another DVD/compilation then like Skylines and Skyscrapers?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

If you look on http://www.rotorstock.com you can see the official invited cars list. Some of the invited cars including Fensport's Corolla and Paul Whiffin's Supra, etc. were there.

Newera Productions was there with 6 cameras to film the event for the next video due out at the end of 2004. Will be a 2 hour production covering events in Japan and some in UK and Europe as well as interviews with top Jap companies to include HKS, Abflug, Veilside, etc. Expect an excellent production


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Miguel,

I think the problem is the word "invited". A lot of these so-called invites amounted to nothing more than posting a wish list up on a forum or website.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Miguel- PM me the number of the Promo bird you used that day and il forgive you, lol   :smokin: 

And lend a stun gun or cattle prod jus incase the heffer the Jap magazine used appears, lol


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Miguel- PM me the number of the Promo bird you used that day and il forgive you, lol   :smokin:
> 
> And lend a stun gun or cattle prod jus incase the heffer the Jap magazine used appears, lol


You have some competiton by the looks of things Steve

http://www.mazdarotaryclub.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6736

And PMSL at the amount of comments all over the place on the Jap Perf girl being a moose. Hope she doesnt read forums


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, Charlie's caused a bit of a stir  She's a cool cat. Not our staff but one of our staff's other half.

... On another note, I can't imagine the MRC would have invited people only by posting a wish list on a forum, but I'll ask the club and see. 

Certainly when Steve Brooks spoke with some of the invited people (He got the phone numbers from MRC) a couple of days before, each was aware he & his car were invited.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

In the may issue of Japanese Performance, there was a half page on page 12:

"The Star Car" entrants invited by the MRC for the Japanese Streetfigher competition make a truly impressive list. It includes the awesome Nissan Skylines of Rocket Ronnie, (Abbey) Gary Passingham (GT Art) Ron Kiddell and Darren Kiddell (RK Racing) plus other hot contenders including Simon Norris's amazing 10 second Norris Designs Evo Vii, Adrian Smith's fabulous 750 bhp Fensport Corolla, the untra quick Supras of Dee Ireland (CRD) and Leon Green (JPS Motorsport)". "Abbey Motorsport's Mark Gillam is also hoping to have completed his beast of a Skyline, which will have 1,300 bhp on tap. 

Anyone who had spent nearly a year putting together a show like this would have been pretty dissapointed to have been let down by the invited star cars, made worse still by not being informed. It adds insult to injury by implying now that the "Invited Wish List" was the only way these people had been contacted!

I have been in contact with Clive Haynsford (President of MRC) and he confirms that each owner of the star cars above were contacted and had agreed to attend (The only one he didn't contact directly was Rocket Ronnie, presumably because Abbey Motorsport had at first committed to entering their own car.

As Clive's not a member, I will post his response below on his behalf:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Below is Clive's response: 

"The invited wish list story" !!​
Last December I talked with Mark at Abbey's about competing and putting all
the "who is the quickest" to bed properly between him and Mr Barnes by
entering into our StreetFighter, when told of the rules about driving to the
circuit and home he said he would be up for it "if" he could have a
transporter to take him home so I agreed as it was too much milage to drive
there and back.
(more of that later)

As you know Mr Barnes announced to me that, quote " I have nothing to prove to anyone" unquote, and was not interested.

Abbey's eventually entered Ronnie as "their" car as Mark's car was still in
pieces.

The one thing I asked Japanese Performance in December for was, "could I
have their list of cars and phone numbers", as they were I thought the best to judge who should be "invited", after some four months of waiting!! and
pestering they eventually declined to become involved in the "invited" list but wished still to head the meeting.

Not one to give up, I rang Trev n Paz at Fast Car (both of whom I know
well) and ask "come on fellas help", it then took them all of 15min's to send me a mail with 15 cars "for now" on it.

I then spent the next couple of days on the phone armed with the Fast Car
list and Japanese Performance Mags to ring and invite all the "11 second
cars" I could, many of the known companies though I politely turned down,
because whilst a lot have powerful cars very very few had proven cars of at
least 11 seconds! indeed I commented to a few that when I started ringing
around that I thought my 12.2 with the wrong gearing was slow when I set it
in February maybe was not as few cars seem capable of even these times !!

My line with the following people when I rang them was, this will be real
racing, not pussy footing I.e. non of this "I can go when I am ready" stuff
and just set a time, indeed I explained that we could well see an 11 or 12
second car beating a 10 second car because this would be proper on the tree
racing and with psyching out and the odd missed change a real "fluke" winner
could come out on top.

The following people were the people invited and that agreed to come and
received good publicity from Rotorstock in the Mags!

When I rang Dee of CRD he said " yes please I knew this would happen on day, it's why I built my car" he also got me to change the rules so he could
transport all three of his cars to the event!.

Bit puzzled about Dee as he had even kept me posted about his progress with
his car over the next few weeks, I mailed him on the Friday before Rotorstock, to be told sorry changed my mind off to Elvington !.

Simon Norris was up for it and was even prepared to put his second rate
gearbox in to come and race , no word of Simon ?

I spoke with Ron Kiddell who being an old time drag racer like me, was
really up for it, indeed he asked for a second entry please in Darren
Kiddell, although they did not show I was told they sent a slow Skyline
along to replace their cars, but never had time at the event to confirm
this.

One Skyline guy I will praise is Gary Passingham, as he not only mailed me
on the Friday before the event but also phoned me as well, explaining that
his gear box had not arrived and he was miffed that he could not take part.

From my "invited list" praise goes to Paul Wiffin ( Wifbitz ) for his
support with a couple of cars , Leon, whose car was still in bits on the
Monday morning but kept me informed of his progress and got their midday
Monday and ran, 

our Rotary boys who have now upped their game tremendously over the last few months and of course Adrian and Tony of Fensport who were not only worthy winners but also took Rotorstock very seriously not only with phone calls to me but also turned up to practise and run for two days prior to Rotorstock as they wanted to win the first ever American import style Drag racing "championship".

When I first announced this all my Rotary members exclaimed " it will end up
being a Skyline convention" , how wrong they were !!!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Explain your way out of this*



Miguel - Newera said:


> Below is Clive's response:
> 
> "The invited wish list story" !!​
> Last December I talked with Mark at Abbey's about competing and putting all
> ...


It makes me fcuking laugh I own the only 9 second skyline in the UK.

nobody asked me about running my car at rotostock  even worst than that
you don't even have the decency to mention my car in you so called star list anywhere.  

With so called big events like this the people with the big power, big attraction cars should get appearance money to run there cars at this high profile events
because without the fast cars there you get everyone complaining that the event was a rip off.

just so there is no confusion,for next year here is my tel number 
01330 824875


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Keith, 

I don't know why your car wasn't invited, but do you need an invitation?
If you know your car's the quickest, why didn't you just turn up on the day and take the honours?

I know that's what I'd do if I were in your shoes.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*all sorted*



Miguel - Newera said:


> Keith,
> 
> I don't know why your car wasn't invited, but do you need an invitation?
> If you know your car's the quickest, why didn't you just turn up on the day and take the honours?
> ...


Clive and Myself have had a good chat on the phone for the last hour.
I have never met the guy he sounds like a top bloke.

So Clive you can put my name down for next year  

Keith :smokin:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Excellent!!!! Good on yer, Keith!!!     

Looks as if we'll have no hope of winning next year with our RX-7 now undergoing preparation, then  

Yup, Clive is a TOP BLOKE. Too right!!  :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*WELL SAID*

FAIR PLAY TO YOU KEITH  :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------

